# Cranberry Coloring For Soap



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been looking around for a pretty cranberry color for my cranberry marmalade layer soap - anyone have any suggestions. Thanks, Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you made it yet? Mine is very cranberry looking on it's own without adding anything....I wanted to add my orange essential oils soap as shreds in it, and call it Marmalade but the orange shreds don't show up since it's so reddish brown. Vicki


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I wonder if you could put real orange zest in it? Has anyone ever tried that in soap? Like long swirly ones?


----------



## Jen1204ca (May 25, 2010)

Can juice be used as the liquid? Food coloring? I am not suggesting it, I have no idea, I am just reading to learn.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I made some today. It is one of the best sellers. I pulled out some of the soap from the main pot at emulsion. Then scented the larger portion. I colored the smaller portion a pale orange. Then I poured the unscented orange into the scented/darker. The scent permeates all of the soap. I do the same with my lavender. So the color is a small portion of unscented soap that was held back.


----------

